
Is Bitcoin in Trouble?  Another Way to Organize Decentralized Coins - hmppark7
https://medium.com/boscoin/another-kind-of-consensus-16cedfd4ccbe#.uwjvdpnnp
======
hackerboss
It's hard to get consensus on changes to blockchains these days. Especially
when we're dealing with proof-of-work and allowing miners to vote, putting all
of the power of the voting system into the hands of people who have incentives
to collect higher fees by keeping the transaction throughput low (Decreasing
bandwidth supply with heightening demand). This can slow down progress
regarding change proposals to the Bitcoin protocol. Bitcoin has taught us
much. What if there were a network of verifying and mining nodes that bet
(based on the number of other nodes that bet on them to mine blocks well) on
changes... Then we might have a system in which the goal of the community
would be heard and could be implemented, instead of great fixes sitting on ice
for... prolonged... periods... of... time. Thoughts?

